# Application for Outcomes Remote coder



## fritzta (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just looking into submitting an application for a remote coding position at Outcomes.  For those that have applied, did you fill out the entire form?  The form requires you to sign an agreement about travel (for a remote coder position?), and fill out a W-2, and direct deposit info.  I feel a bit uncomfortable giving away this info when I'm only in the application phase.


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't complete the online application. I submitted my resume and once I finished the test and did my phone interview, they emailed everything that I needed to complete and I had to fax it back to them.


----------



## devry123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## coder_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

I filled out the application online but did not complete the SS information and bank account info.  After my interview etc I felt it was safe to send that info.


----------

